# 13.0 RELEASE aarch64 on RPi 4B stopped booting to prompt



## lib13 (Jun 13, 2021)

hi, I setup an 13.0 aarch64 RELEASE image on my raspberry pi 4 and it was working very well.
Added a few services, some usb disks and suddenly, I'm not able to get the prompt when booted.
It stops at some point that I'm not able to determine.
Please see the photos
The two at the bottom are where the boot process stops, one where there's an extra usb ethernet device, the other one with just one device connect through usb that is a keyboard.
I disable services, commented /etc/fstab lines referring to usb disks, tried to look in logs but can't find anything relevant.
What could be wrong?


----------

